# changement lecteur dvd powerbook G4



## bendev (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait chuter mon Powerbook G4 1.5 GHz,
Le lecteur cd/dvd (MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-845E) semble ne plus fonctionner, il avale les disques, les fait tourner, puis les recrache sans laisser aucune possibilité de voir leur contenu, le lire, que ce soit des CD ou des DVD.
Je suppose donc qu'il est hors d'usage, faisant suite au choc.
Tout le reste de la machine paraît fonctionner à merveille (chute il y a deux mois déjà), c'est finalement assez solide ce matériel, avec ce que je lui ai mis...
Je me dis que je changerais donc bien le lecteur moi-même, avec tournevis, etc...
Pensez-vous que ça soit faisable?
Auriez-vous des liens pour l'achat de ce matériel, ainsi que des liens pour un descriptif du protocole de l'opération?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 
Voici un lien pour acheter un superdrive : 
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_173_988_989&products_id=4187
Et pour le démontage, regardes ces sites : 
http://www.sterpin.net/
ou
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/


----------



## pacis (17 Mai 2006)

pas mieux 
Peut être qu'avant d'acheter le lecteur, démonte le powerbook et vérifie qu'il n' y a pas un câble mal connecté à l'intérieur...


----------



## bendev (18 Mai 2006)

Merci pour ces infos,
Je me suis acheté un kit de tournevis, mais j'ai un peu peur de me lancer dans le démontage pour vérifier si ça n'est pas juste un cable.
D'autre part, le matériel proposé (Graveur Dvd-R/Rw 8x) n'est plus de stock pour l'instant (derniers commentaires d'acheteurs en mars 2006), y a-t-il d'autres pistes?


----------



## jfpillon (18 Mai 2006)

Si tu ne te déplaces pas beaucoup avec ta machine, tu peux toujours envisager un lecteur graveur externe (fire wire) qui te coûtera moins cher et sera plus performant.


----------



## bendev (18 Mai 2006)

Et bien justement, c'est que je me déplace souvent, j'ai donc bien besoin du lecteur et accessoirement du graveur.


----------



## bendev (30 Mai 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai reçu le graveur Panasonic UJ-845B, c'est beau, je vais prendre mon courage à deux mains, faire des back-up, et sortir les tournevis. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## bendev (6 Juin 2006)

Et voilà,
C'est fait.
J'ai changé le lecteur de DVD qui fonctionne très bien jusqu'à présent.
J'ai quand même dû démonter l'intégralité du Powerbook, prévoyez de la place pour s'étaler, du calme autour de vous et du temps. (3h de démontage et remontage pour un débutant comme moi)
Merci surtout à le_magi61 pour les adresses et références.
C'est surtout ce document (complet) qui m'a aidé :
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/IMG/pdf/PowerBook_12.pdf
Je n'avais jamais fait ça, et tout s'est bien passé.
Faire absolument des petits schémas détaillés pour poser ce qu'on démonte est impérativement nécessaire, et malgré tout le soin que j'y ai mis, je me retrouve avec deux vis de trop.... Surprise possible dans quelques temps.


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2006)

bendev a dit:
			
		

> Faire absolument des petits schémas détaillés pour poser ce qu'on démonte est impérativement nécessaire, et malgré tout le soin que j'y ai mis, je me retrouve avec deux vis de trop.... Surprise possible dans quelques temps.



Celles sous la batterie ? Dans la trappe de la ram ?


----------



## bendev (6 Juin 2006)

non, celles-là sont bien en place, c'est plus au fond que ça, avec la carte mère, le DC board, où quelque chose comme ça, mais ça tient pour l'instant...  Si j'ai le courage et le temps, je referais un démontage précis, pour voir d'où elles viennent.  Mais je suis content d'avoir fait ça.
Mais c'est quand même une opération plus profonde que le changement des mémoires, ou du disque dur, il faut pratiquement tout enlever pour accéder au lecteur dvd.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2006)

bendev a dit:
			
		

> non, celles-là sont bien en place, c'est plus au fond que ça, avec la carte mère, le DC board, où quelque chose comme ça, mais ça tient pour l'instant...  Si j'ai le courage et le temps, je referais un démontage précis, pour voir d'où elles viennent.  Mais je suis content d'avoir fait ça.
> Mais c'est quand même une opération plus profonde que le changement des mémoires, ou du disque dur, il faut pratiquement tout enlever pour accéder au lecteur dvd.




Ah ouai ? Je dois le faire bientôt, je suis prévenu au moins comme ça. :rateau:


----------



## pacis (8 Juin 2006)

bendev a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà,
> C'est fait.
> J'ai changé le lecteur de DVD qui fonctionne très bien jusqu'à présent.
> J'ai quand même dû démonter l'intégralité du Powerbook, prévoyez de la place pour s'étaler, du calme autour de vous et du temps. (3h de démontage et remontage pour un débutant comme moi)
> ...



Content que cela fonctionne !!  ce n'était donc pas une mauvaise connection, mais un lecteur HS alors .
Pareil pour les vis, à chaque démontage/remontage j'ai toujours au moins une vis en trop. Au bout de 5 remontage, il n'y a plus aucune vis .....
J'utilise la méthode du scotch et du papier pour les vis désormais.


----------



## bebert (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire une opération à cur ouvert de mon PB 12" pour cause de superdrive HS. J'ai des sueurs froide à chaque fois que vois toutes ses tripes à l'air. Va-t-il se réveiller après l'opération ? 

J'ai installé un superdrive neuf et là j'en suis au remontage des organes, au niveau du radiateur. Il était collé au processeur. Puis-je tout réassembler "comme ça" ou ai-je besoin de rajouter une goutte de pâte thermique ?


----------



## bebert (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, vous êtes tous comme moi en train de baver sur l'iMac 24 pouces ???  

Plus sérieusement, j'ai réussi à tout remonter et le lecteur est reconnu. En lecture ça semble fonctionner, faut que j'essaye le gravage maintenant.
Je trouve que le ventilateur se déclenche plus souvent qu'avant, ça veut dire quoi ? La dissipation thermique se fait moins bien ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Septembre 2006)

As tu mis de la pate thermique?
A mon avis, il faut en mettre un peu, mais pas trop (cf les premier MBP  )
Et surtout, bien nettoyer le radiateur et le proc avant de remettre quoi que ce soit 
Mais si tout fonctionne bien, tant mieux 

Et si le ventilo se declenche plus souvent, 2 causes possibles : 
- Sonde thermique mieux "connect&#233;e" thermiquement au proc
- mauvaise liaison thermique, du, par exemple, &#224; trop de pate ou au contraire &#224; l'absence de pate


----------



## bebert (7 Septembre 2006)

Finalement je n'ai pas mis de pâte thermique et j'ai pas trop envie de redémonter l'engin.
Il y avait des traces sur le proc. Si je suis motivé pour l'ouvrir à nouveau, que dois-je utiliser pour le nettoyer ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Septembre 2006)

la fois ou je l'avais fait sur mon ancien PC :rose:, j'aivais pris de l'alcool &#224; 90&#176;C, qui nettoie et degraisse bien 
Et apres, juste une goutte de pate thermique.

Pour nettoyer, il faut aussi un chiffon sec qui ne peluche pas (pour laisser des merdes dans l'ordi )


----------



## Xyzo (7 Septembre 2006)

'lut,

Je viens de lire ce thread avec grand intérêt : mon Alu 12" a les tripes ouvertes car le Superdrive n'accepte plus de CD/DVD. En fait, je peux introduire le CD/DVD jusqu'à la moitié mais ensuite ça bloque comme si le CD/DVD tapait sur l'axe central... Ca vous faisait ça aussi ? A priori, le SD a l'air HS : j'en ai commandé un chez MacWay et je le remonte moi-même... affaire à suivre :-/


----------



## bebert (8 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que par hasard un disque serait coinc&#233; &#224; l'int&#233;rieur ? :rateau:


----------

